# Need help to identify this Bianchi year and model



## graymoment

I recently picked up this bike from someone who said it has been in their family's vacation home for a long time. It appears to have the original factory grease and original brake pads. I haven't touched it (cleaned it) yet, because I'm still trying to figure out if I want to keep it or sell it.

The first step in the process is to identify what exactly I have. Can any of you super knowledgeable Bianchi aficionados help me identify the model and year (or era) of the bike?

You will have to put your own "http" in front of the links below, or just copy and paste them as is into your browser because this site will not let me pose image links yet.

imageshack.us/photo/my-images/233/imag0027qw.jpg/
imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/imag0029ff.jpg/
imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/imag0030a.jpg/
imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/imag0097h.jpg/
imageshack.us/photo/my-images/190/imag0101sk.jpg/


----------



## graymoment

35 views and no replies makes me think that this might not be as easy as I had hoped. If anyone has any suggestions on other online sources, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## kbwh

Check here:
http://www.campyonly.com/history/campy_timeline.html
Your rear derallieur was introduiced in '67, but it might be a lot newer. Check the brakes and brake quick releases, and the front derailleur. Does it have a lip?
Columbus Tretubi means that only the main triangle has real butted tubes, and as far as I can google the stays and fork are seamed.

Bike has the wrong colour for a good price in my opinion.

You might get better help in the vintage forum than here on the Bianchi forum.


----------



## Ranger1942

Anyone know precisely where the frame.build numbers are supposed to be located on vintage bianchis
I put a bid in on what was supposedly a vintage bianchi (someone had rattle can'd the frame.
Bike has the ofmega ext. grease fitting headset and Bilalla centerpulls along with campy dropouts and chromed lower 1/2 forks and chainstays and at first I thought it was a specialissima.
The cottered steel crank and no numbers (aside form what are crudely stamped M3185 numbers on the seat post up near the too tube)


----------



## SilverStar

Because it has the Piaggio decals, I'd put it in the early- to mid- 80s...it's a lower end model, but I can't remember the specific model name (one of the Rekords? There were a few of them).


----------



## victorvg84

i bought a bianchi last week fr restauration, the last owner dont know anything about the model, im pretty sure that is a record 1972 but i have doubs. The bianchi rekord 72 have columbus frame and mine bianchi tubi calibrati 1-20 and my have had the stick of camiona del mondo. Check my bike in this in "consruyetufixedgearbike.com


----------

